
A software engineer's website - damandumpsta
http://clarkduvall.com
======
gavinpc
But

    
    
        $ curl http://clarkduvall.com
          % Total    % Received % Xferd  Average Speed   Time    Time     Time  Current
                                         Dload  Upload   Total   Spent    Left  Speed
        100   631  100   631    0     0   6981      0 --:--:-- --:--:-- --:--:-- 10516
        <!doctype html>
        <html>
        <head>
           <title>Clark DuVall</title>
           <link rel="shortcut icon" href="/images/favicon.ico">
           <meta name="description" content="Clark DuVall's website o' fun!">
           <meta property="og:image" content="http://clarkduvall.com/images/image.png">
           <link type="text/css" rel="stylesheet" href="/css/style.css">
        </head>
        <body>
           <script type="text/javascript" src="/commands/com1.js"></script>
           <script type="text/javascript" src="/config/config.js"></script>
           <script type="text/javascript" src="/js/jsterm.js"></script>
           <script type="text/javascript" src="/js/analytics.js"></script>
        </body>
        </html>
    

So

    
    
        $ w3m http://clarkduvall.com
        
        $
    

Just sayin'.

~~~
United857
For those of you who didn't get it (I had to google what w3m was), his point
is that the site context is all rendered by JS, without any fallback static
text content. Besides the obvious accessibility issues, it's also not good for
SEO.

~~~
lhorie
If you rely on SEO to get work as a software engineer, you're probably doing
it wrong. Know your target audience, yadayada. Just sayin' :)

~~~
PavlovsCat
If you make a website solely to advertise yourself, and not also to make cool
stuff you made or found or said accessible to the people who might be looking
for it, you may not be doing it _wrong_ , but you are still missing out a bit
:)

Not that I have any beef with javascript only stuff or this site, the web is
big enough for everything - please don't read my comment as complaining in any
shape or form, really. I just want to say that successfully targeting an
audience is nice, but people finding stuff at your site(s) you couldn't
possibly have imagined they'd be looking for is also nice, and if you go the
javascript only route, you might never find out. Just as a general point that
doesn't really have anything to do with the site at hand.

------
Joeboy
My idea of a great software engineer's website:
[http://bellard.org/](http://bellard.org/)

~~~
pikachu_is_cool
Agreed, the websites with the least effort put in seem to be owned by the best
programmers in my experience

Another one: [http://saurik.com](http://saurik.com)

~~~
orlandob
Curious isn't it? The best programmer at my company freaks out anytime he has
to leave the CLI.

------
aboodman
Hi Clark!

I worked with Clark on Google Chrome, where he was a contractor while in
school. He wrote our documentation server for Chrome extensions, which was a
fairly gigantic project involving compiling IDL-like files and extracting
documentation from the types and comments therein.

+1, would work together again.

------
KiwiCoder
Top of HN, many content-free "nice!" comments, and posted by a new user. Has
HN been gamed here?

On the other hand, my comment was going to be "where's the tab completion?" so
I guess my own comment counts as content-free.

Might as well add; nice job!

~~~
aklemm
Anything sufficiently interesting (in this case, truly novel) should be able
to make it through from a new user, and "nice!" is about all there is really
to say about the site.

~~~
batoure
Agreed, sometimes a post can just be good enough that all it takes is a few
words to show your respect. Any commentary to the nuances of the project feels
like arguing about whether or not Monet did a good job picking a paint store.
This is definitely that kind of post.

------
JoshTriplett
Very impressive. I like that it's still mouse-navigable as well, with
clickable links.

Unfortunately, it seems to capture _all_ keys, including browser navigation
keys, such as to switch tabs or open a new tab.

Also, one oddity: page up and page down work, but also insert ! and "
characters at the prompt, respectively.

------
Jakehp
What a unique way to get separate yourself from the typical personal
"portfolio" website. This reminds me of Robby Leonardi's interactive resume
[http://www.rleonardi.com/interactive-
resume/](http://www.rleonardi.com/interactive-resume/)

------
john0983581
Unfortunately, your site shows me no content except for a black page. You
appear to be loading the site entirely from javascript, so it won't work on
computers that don't have javascript (like mine).

~~~
dublinben
Just curious, what browser are you using?

~~~
john0983581
Firefox 24 (ESR)

~~~
will_work4tears
Well, I'm using that same browser and it worked for me. I don't, however, have
JS disabled like you apparently do.

------
iLoch
I like this, but just to play devil's advocate: What if I don't know how to
use the site? Or worse, if I'm immediately turned off by anything that looks
complicated.

Perhaps it could default to a regular site, and this could be an option "Are
you a hacker? Yes/no"

That said, I support your decision to keep this as the default in the spirit
of hacking.

~~~
collyw
I just browsed around like a regular site, clicked a couple of the links. I
didn't realise you could type stuff in as well. So I would say the "browse
like a regular site" is already built in. Plus its probably aimed at other
software developers, as it covers the work he has done so his target audience
ought to understand it.

~~~
iLoch
Hah, I didn't realize you could click it.

------
acoomans
No easter egg on 'rm -fr /'?

------
samsnelling
Looks like he licensed it under the Apache license. This is great work!

[http://clarkduvall.com/js/jsterm.js](http://clarkduvall.com/js/jsterm.js)

Edit - Looks pretty extensible as well! -
[http://clarkduvall.com/commands/com1.js](http://clarkduvall.com/commands/com1.js)

Edit edit - Looks like it is on Github. Should've read the output before
hitting view source -_-
[https://github.com/clarkduvall/jsterm](https://github.com/clarkduvall/jsterm)

------
js2
Well done. And a proper LaTex resume too.

------
wmt
Damn. I had a "linux shell" website made with javascript in the nineties, but
back then I never managed to get command typing work with all the major
players, i.e. both IE 4.0 and Netscape. I finally settled for the browser
typing the commands for you by hovering on entries from ls, and "running" them
by capturing the onclick event.

I'm really happy to see my vision in action invented and implemented by
someone else, even though had to wait a bit over 15 years for it!

~~~
insertnickname
It's been done before.

------
mindvirus
Not only does this look great, but the code is really clean too - both the
javascript and the generated HTML. Nice touch that things are clickable.
Seriously awesome work.

------
mfkp
I went with a Sublime Text style theme (monokai) for my personal website:
[http://kylepowers.com/](http://kylepowers.com/)

Pretty cool idea though.

------
jjallen
Thanks for the Swiss poster generator[0] Clark! Going to use what I generated
there as my desktop background and revisit every so often.

[0][http://swisspostergenerator.com/](http://swisspostergenerator.com/)

------
jason_slack
This is great. I like that he put it on GitHub for us all to enjoy. A man
among men.

------
ethagnawl
Wasn't @steveklabnik doing something like this a while back?

------
spopejoy
[http://www.art.net/~hopkins/Don/unix-
haters/login.html](http://www.art.net/~hopkins/Don/unix-haters/login.html)

------
cbgb
This is really cool! However, I can't seem to type the 'l' character to, for
instance, do 'ls' or 'less' for myself.

~~~
asattarmd
Are you using Vimium on Chrome? I had this too, just went into insert mode.

------
koenigdavidmj
As usual, the first thing I type is 'make me a sandwich'. No luck.

'sudo' is there, but without any notion of a correct password.

~~~
asperous
Looking at the source a correct password doesn't exist.

------
jonhearty
Good stuff, Clark! A surprising amount of haters in the comments. Keep
crushing it at Redbeacon! Redbeacon Mafia coming soon...

------
frade33
If i ever become a developer of think rank. the pages on my website would have
.txt extension. I actually like it a lot.

------
insertnickname
It also doesn't work (well, you can't type anything) with Vimperator (no way
to get into insert mode).

------
sheetjs
Viewing this on iPad in landscape, the first line seems to be cut off (even
after drawing the first line)

------
delluminatus
Interesting that there is a sudo command. Unfortunately, it's nonfunctional :)

------
nej
6 Character password? Need a longer password than that!

------
actionscripted
Always glad to see tree being used.

------
zacinbusiness
Very clever.

------
zenbowman
Nice work my friend, nice work!

------
ananth99
Killer idea for a website!

------
ericraio
Cool idea of a website.

------
jjellyy
this is pretty badass

------
kjajula
Really cool website!

------
puppetmaster3
a back end dude.

------
batoure
Well played Clark Duvall... well played...

------
poopsintub
9/10 potential interviews lost due to pop-up blockers. ;)

------
jackmaney
That is the most beautiful website design I have ever seen. Bar none.

[applauds]

